# / Duke traps



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

*buy duke traps*​
buy950.00%don't buy950.00%


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

hi guys i want more of you smart trappers to help me out. i am thinking of buy some duke foot hold traps because their cheap and thats all i can affored right now. so make up your minds together and tell me if it would be a good investment.plaese.


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

body grips or foot holds?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Read some of the old posts regarding this subject.....doubt if any opinions have changed.........

Smitty


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

very very bad investment i would spend the extra couple dollars and get good traps depending on what you want and how many i might be able to sell you some of mine


----------



## MightyThor (Feb 9, 2007)

I look at it like this, if you are a beginner and don't know if you are going to commit the time, I don't see any problem with the Duke foot traps. I have 6 1 1/2 soft catch and 3 #3 soft catch traps that are from duke and don't have too many problems with them. They are good enough to teach you how to adjust, dye, wax and all the other stuff that comes with trapping.

I am a beginning banjo player. I did not go out and buy a gold tone gibson because I didn't know if I would continue trying to play. I bought a 600 dollar Samik which is good enough to learn how to play and take care of. I will be buying a Gibson because I really like playing the banjo and as I get better, the more I want it.

Do you understand what I am trying to say?


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

yes it is a foot hold. and i have looked at others posts but you didn't make up your mind also the poll

and smitty if you have any extra traps after the trapping seson i would be forever in your debt. and would thank you forever.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Are you looking to buy some traps?


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

smitty223 said:


> Are you looking to buy some traps?


well i am just starting out and i have only a little money,  but yes i do want to buy some traps


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

what do you need i might be able to help you out


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

trapper_2 said:


> what do you need i might be able to help you out


i am loking for all kinds of foot holds(mom wont let me use conabears). but maybe some 1.75's(**** mink) or maybe some 2's or 3's(coyote,fox). not to be pikey though.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i have some extra 1 1/2s i would be willing to sell just let me no how many these traps are all modified


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

smitty223 said:


> Are you looking to buy some traps?


i still looking for some


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

What exactly are you looking for & wanting to spend? Doubt I have anything to fit your budget.

Smitty


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

probobly around 2-3 dollers a trap cheap any kind around size 1.75-3


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

sorry but i really doubt your going to find any trap for that amount of money.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Sorry....if you find some that cheap (that aren't Dukes) let me know.

Go to traps4kids, sign-up for some "loaners". Mongo, aren't you involved with T4K?

Smitty


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

duke would be fine if you think so


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

A great place to find used traps is at estate sales/auctions and maybe garage sales. You might even check E-Bay. I picked up (12) #1.75's at an auction before season for $36. Puts you right in that $3 range your looking for. These were in really good shape, so I got lucky. Keep your eyes and ears peeled for these kinds of sales, they usually list the items in advance. Some parts of the country will be better than others, but it can happen. Contact your local auctioneers and have them call you if they run across some. I have seen traps for sale at 2 other auctions that I was unable to attend. One of which had over a hundred for sale. Save your money, and Good Luck!


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

hey smitty do you use dukes if you don't i would like to get them.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I don't buy/sell/ or use them


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

smitty223 said:


> I don't buy/sell/ or use them


sorry didn't know.i am just starting out so i need to go for cheap for now. thats why i am consitering duke.


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

trapper_2 said:


> i have some extra 1 1/2s i would be willing to sell just let me no how many these traps are all modified


i pm-ed you :lol:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i sold some of them but have some left havent gotten back to you about that because i was up north getting rid of a problem causing porcupine


----------

